# VERY rare VINTAGE sissy bar 35" HI BAR ring circle Matthews musclebike stingray



## CoasterBrakeCustoms (Jul 20, 2014)

Made by the Bill Matthews Co who made accessories for the exploding muscle bike market
I believe this to be from the mid 1960’s
Could use a good polish or re-chroming but in great condition with minimal rust
Has the correct slight bend
No reserve


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=321467314292


----------

